# Possible 60D Purchase



## starscream59 (Oct 16, 2013)

Last year for christmas I received a Canon 550D/T2i. Unfortunately, in June it randomly stopped working and the repair costs were estimated around 220-250, near the price I payed for the camera (359), Canon claimed the camera was no longer under warranty due to purchasing refurbed. So I was SOL as far as the repair. For a second attempt in the digital SLR arena I thought about purchasing a Canon 60D, full retail with warranty (I was just going to use my 18-55mm that came with my T2i, for now). The retail price is $719.99 with a loyalty discount (trade in the T2i) it brings the grand total to $579.99. Normally, I would look to purchase used, bur I'm a little apprehensive with my past luck. So I guess my question is whether it is worth trading in my T2i for the 20% discount or another option? I was thinking of possibly purchasing a 5D (MK1) for around the same price used, if somehow I could find a way to get a warranty eg. Squaretrade?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2013)

Canon USA now offer 1 year limited warranty for their refurbished camera including DSLR.  So it maybe worth while to get the 20% off for camera in the loyalty program.  If you get the 5D classic, make sure you have lens that support it.  (Non EF-S lens)


----------



## grafxman (Oct 17, 2013)

I've bought a few used items from keh.com and they have a good reputation. They have a "14 day no-hassle return policy and 6 month, non-transferable warranty on all used equipment".  

Here's a link to their Canon bodies:Canon Digital Camera Bodies - KEH.com

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 17, 2013)

60d is a great camera. Refurb is still a viable route, now with a 1 year limited warranty from Canon.


----------



## toughsamurai (Oct 18, 2013)

starscream59 said:


> Last year for christmas I received a Canon 550D/T2i. Unfortunately, in June it randomly stopped working and the repair costs were estimated around 220-250, near the price I payed for the camera (359), Canon claimed the camera was no longer under warranty due to purchasing refurbed. So I was SOL as far as the repair. For a second attempt in the digital SLR arena I thought about purchasing a Canon 60D, full retail with warranty (I was just going to use my 18-55mm that came with my T2i, for now). The retail price is $719.99 with a loyalty discount (trade in the T2i) it brings the grand total to $579.99. Normally, I would look to purchase used, bur I'm a little apprehensive with my past luck. So I guess my question is whether it is worth trading in my T2i for the 20% discount or another option? I was thinking of possibly purchasing a 5D (MK1) for around the same price used, if somehow I could find a way to get a warranty eg. Squaretrade?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.





You cannot use your EF-S 18-55 mm on 5D, EF-S lenses are designed to fit the crop body (1.6x).
If you use your camera only for personal use then go with the 60D. Still 5D (mk 1)is greater than 60D.


----------



## starscream59 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response, but as I am aware that I can't use any EF-S lenses, I was considering a few more budget friendly lenses eg. (28-105mm f/3.5-4.5, EF 100-300mm F/5.6 ). I still have a feeling the 60D is going to be the better option, as it comes with a warranty and I don't plan to do anything other than personal use with it. If needed I'll upgrade, if and when the time comes.


----------



## Meeskephoto (Oct 29, 2013)

I just bought myself a 60D, haven't received it yet, but I studied up big time on it and decided it is the perfect camera for my needs. Plus the amount of lens options are nice. I would go for it. I think unless you are a pro and need certain features, the 60D has more than enough for the enthusiast/semi-pro for a great price. Plus lots of good lenses for cheap, I got myself a 50mm 1.4. Gahhh can't wait for it to come.


----------

